# [2011] Sad day for me...



## pwrshift (Jun 7, 2011)

Sad day for me. After living together for 15 years 10 months, It looks like I have to put Tandy down, my Dalmatian shown for years on my TUG posts. She's far outlived the average Dal but I always dreaded this point in our lives.

I raised my 3 daughters myself and we always had dogs. But Tandy was different in that she was all mine...as I got her a year after my last child left the nest. One of 11 puppies ~ her breeder, Kim Ondaatje - a famous Canadian artist, named her after Jessica Tandy and I liked it.

She would get so excited to see me whether I was just returning from the store, work, or timeshare vacation. She would run all over the house to find and carry a toy to welcome me home...her favorite was a heart shape toy that said 'I love you' when squeezed - so you can imagine how great that felt. If spouses treated each other that way there'd be no more divorces. Nothing was private...she followed me everywhere in the house, even into the bathroom. Best pals.

She loved car rides and we went on an annual holiday somewhere and ordered room service. Fun. We had a great life together for all these years, and I'm so sad it's coming to an end. Her legs are giving out on her big time and in spite of being able to eat anything she's quite skinny now. Doesn't seem to be in pain, but her quality of life is nowhere near what it once was...i can see it in her eyes. 

So a tough decision had to be made and the vet is coming to our home Wednesday. It won't be the same around here after that. 

Brian


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 7, 2011)

15 years 10 months is a good run. Remember the good times and remember "all dogs go to heaven".


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2011)

In time the pain of parting will fade and you will be left with the warm feelings of the love you had for her and of her for you. I will be thinking of you both often as my soon-to-be 15 y.o. Cocker Spaniel accompanies me throughout my day. Sigh.

Jim


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 7, 2011)

Having made that difficult, but necessary decision with two much loved pets, you are in my thoughts Brian.  Big hugs to you across the miles!

Von


----------



## Steve (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian,

I'm really sorry to hear this.  It is very sad news indeed.  

Take care,

Steve


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 7, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and Tandy. Your post brought tears to my eyes, in part because I know that I will be facing the same dscision soon with my 17 year and 6 month old lab/chow mix. 

My dog was sitting on the side of the street in the rain when I first say her. I think that it was love at first sight. She was a little puppy with auburn fur and amber eyes. There were children outside playing in the puddles. I asked them who she belonged to and they told me that the people that had her had moved away and left her. I didn't pick her up that evening, but a few evenings later, I drove by and she was sitting in the same place. I asked the kids if her owner had come back and they said that they didn't think that she would. 

I picked her up and took her home. She has been with my ever since. 

elaine


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2011)

My son is going through the same thing right now. His beloved Max is 14 years 11 months and may not make it through the night. He seems to be resting comfortably but we know the end is near. My son got him for his 6th birthday. Now he's 21 and when he bought his house 2 years ago, they moved in together. They are the best buddy's and he's having a rough time with it. 
I never had feelings for a dog as much as this one so I know what your going through.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwww, I know how hard it is. 

Sometimes there are just certain pets that we develop an extra special bond with, and your Tandy is clearly one of them.

Sending hugs your way.


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, many of us have been there, as you have.  It doesn't make it easier, I'm not suggesting that but we will all be thinking of you tomorrow.

And as mentioned, eventually the pain subsides and the good memories take over - the human spirit is amazing that way!!

Bev


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian,

All I can say is I'm so sorry and I can relate big time.


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 7, 2011)

Truly a difficult decision, one none of us who loves a pet wants to make. Ultimately it is the most compassionate.

My thoughts and prayers with your family at this painful time.

Susan


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 8, 2011)

*Sorry to hear of this.*

"I will not say, do not weep, for not all tears are an evil." - Gandalf (J.R.R. Tolkien)

Remember the good times, indeed.

Marty


----------



## pranas (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  It is hard to put down a pet.


----------



## Stressy (Jun 8, 2011)

I like that your Vet will be coming to your home. I think that's appropriate. 

"Dogs have a way of finding the people who need them, Filling an emptiness we don't even know we have."

~Thom Jones

HUGS.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 8, 2011)

Read your post, and am crying. (And that's from a retired "combat vet".)  It is a lot harder to make the decision to put down a beloved animal, than almost any other decision.  Don't be ashamed, or afraid, to cry.  It will do you good.  Remember all of the good times you had.  Your "puppy" will be waiting for you in Heaven.  (The "icon" is how I feel---sad and crying.)

Tony


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 8, 2011)

I have also been there.. I had a basset hound that lived for 13 years when I was a kid, I can tell you one thing I did.... A buddy of mine had some rat/jack russel terrier mixs he was selling, so I brought all the pups over to my basset hound, there was his one pup who cam up to her and snggled with her. So I took him. I felt that with him I had both dogs still, honestly. And although he made it through a bout of parvo, when I brought him with me to souh carolina, someone drove by and shot him as he was laying out in the yard.... it sucks to see pets goes through these thing.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian, thanks for posting such a sweet tribute to Tandy.  It is obvious that she is much loved and a treasured member of your family.  You will always have her in your heart.

Deb


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian, may god give you strength to cope with this loss. Time is the best healer.


----------



## JanT (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian,

I am so very sorry.  My heart is breaking for you and tears running my face.  I all too well know how hard it is to make the decision and to lose a sweet, precious dog.  It has been a year ago tomorrow that we had to put down our german shepherd, Spice and my heart still breaks thinking of it.

May God bless and comfort you during this really difficult time.  And remember, "Heaven is where we go and all the dogs we've ever loved are waiting for us."  Author Unknown

Jan


----------



## Tia (Jun 8, 2011)

It's hard but the right thing to do... done it here 3 times.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Brian, I feel so bad for you and Tandy. You are so kind to have the Vet come to your home and Tandy will not know that you are parting from each other. 

I knew all along that you love your dog as you tried to find locations where you could take her with you. The good memories will erase the sad feelings you are having now but it will take time.

To slip, sorry to hear that you and your son are facing the loss of your dog too.  All too painful for both of you.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2011)

Max passed away this morning with his buddy by his side.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 8, 2011)

My heart goes out to both Brian and Jeff (slip) - a tough time for both of you.  Many of us TUGgers know what it is like to lose a cherished pet.


----------



## Dori (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian, I am so sorry that you are going through this sad time. Tandy obviously had a wonderful life, knowing she was loved. Take comfort in all the loving memories you have.

Dori


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I understand your loss and am so sorry for you especially in these early days of trying to adjust to her passing.

You gave her a great life and a gentle passing. 


"Heaven goes by favour. If it went by merit, you would stay out and your dog would go in.: - Mark Twain


----------



## retailman (Jun 8, 2011)

*Sad day*

I am so sorry for your loss, It brought back all the good times we shared with
our dog Boddle. There is a poem on the web, Rainbow Bridge; It was a comfort to me.


God Bless


----------



## JanT (Jun 8, 2011)

Slip aka Jeff,

My heart goes out to you as well.  A sad, sad day for all of us who love our pets endlessly.  When one of our Tugger friends hurt, we all hurt.  Our sweet Sugar and Spice will be there to greet both Tandy and Max, of that I am sure.

Prayers for you today to help ease the pain of your loss.

Jan



slip said:


> Max passed away this morning with his buddy by his side.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your thoughtful comments regarding Tandy.  For lasting memories, I have tons of photos and home movies I made of her over the years.  Here are a couple of them from earlier years...We were watching some of her movies on TV last night and she still barks when she sees herself there, although her voice has changed as she aged.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=CA#/watch?v=-QmSgzLmYVY

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=CA#/watch?v=ljZPsLE_IpM

It happens so fast.  Tandy started failing last Sept., after she turned 15.  She is having a lot of trouble getting up and walking today...and the vet comes early afternoon.  

Brian


----------



## Kay H (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of both beloved pets.  You both must have many many happy memories.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hugs to you!*



pwrshift said:


> Sad day for me. After living together for 15 years 10 months, It looks like I have to put Tandy down, my Dalmatian shown for years on my TUG posts. She's far outlived the average Dal but I always dreaded this point in our lives.
> 
> I raised my 3 daughters myself and we always had dogs. But Tandy was different in that she was all mine...as I got her a year after my last child left the nest. One of 11 puppies ~ her breeder, Kim Ondaatje - a famous Canadian artist, named her after Jessica Tandy and I liked it.
> 
> ...



Brian, just know that putting your pet to sleep is best for her rather than suffering each day.  She'll meet up with our Shih-zu in dog heaven.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 8, 2011)

Know that I am thinking of you today.  Love will conquer grief and your memories will be sweet.

My FIL had several beloved dogs over the years and all preceeded him in death.  Two days before my FIL passed away, we were talking about his dogs.  I said they'd be waiting to greet him when he got to Heaven.  Dad brightened up and said, "and then we'll be able to talk to each other."  

Just think of all the things Tandy is going to tell you when you meet again.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian and Jeff so sorry for your loss. Brian we also have big dog Weims and know how quickly time can pass with a best friend. You've certainly have had a blessed 15 years..I especially like the I Love You heart story. There is a poem called The Rainbow Bridge at http://www.petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm about the loss of a companion. Sending hugs from Michigan.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 8, 2011)

Sending big hugs to you! It's so hard to lose a pet, and harder still to make the tough choices.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2011)

As I sit here surrounded with 3 cats that might as well be attached to my body (on my shoulder, on my lap, and wrapped around my neck), I know what a loss a pet can be.  So sorry for your loss of a beloved pet.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 8, 2011)

*The pain will always be there*

Just reading your Email made me remember having Goldie put to sleep over 25 years ago. I don't think of Goldie near as often but the pain although diminished and infrequent is still there. Goldie had 32 puppies all who passed the puppy test to become a guide dog .Thinking of this is comforting. She was  selected to be a breeder for the Guidedogs and kept by us except when having puppies.
By putting your pain on the web site you are starting to deal with it. I didn't and shortly after I became depressed for several months and couldn't seem to get anything done and finally went to the doctor. He questioned me about major events and if there were any recent deaths in the family. I mentioned the dog and very rapidly came out f my depression after admitting to where my feelings came from.


----------



## pumba526 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry Brian!!  I love that picture of Tandy...it always made me smile!!  I had to put my 14 year old golden retriever, Sadie, down in December so I know exactly how you feel.  I was heartbroken!  But I sat on the floor with her feeding her dog biscuits...she was so happy getting so many treats...I petted her and told her how much I loved her...and she quietly slipped away...it was heartbreaking, but I was so glad I was there with her.  Your wonderful memories will get you through this...

Lots of hugs coming your way!!

JoAnn


----------



## Gracey (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, your avatar of her always brought a smile to my face.
Having gone thru this myself I can only pray that her memories will fill you with peace.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your pup


----------



## heathpack (Jun 8, 2011)

*Dog Heaven*

From the book _Dog Heaven_ by Cynthia Rylant

Dogs in Dog Heaven
Have almost always
Belonged to somebody
On Earth and, of course,
The dogs remember this.
Heaven is full of memories.
So sometimes an angel will walk a dog
Back to Earth for a little visit and quietly,
Invisibly, the dog will sniff about his old
Backyard, will investigate the cat next
Door, will follow the child to school, will
Sit on the front porch and wait for the mail.

When he is satisfied
That all is well, the dog
Will return to Heaven with the angel.
It is where dogs belong,
Near God who made them.



So sad for you.  I work all day long every day with dogs, for which I feel very fortunate.  They are real true souls.

H


----------



## ginsun88 (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian, we are dog lovers too and offer you our sympathies.  Hope your treasured memories help bring a smile to your face.

Grace


----------



## IngridN (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian and Jeff, my heart goes out to both of you as we're dealing with the same issues with our 19+ year old cat whose chronic illness has become acute. We're providing palliative care and hoping for a few more months, but realize it will most likely be weeks. 

The most agonizing part is making the right decision at the right time and only you can be the judge of that. After the initial pain, there will be many happy memories to look back on.

Ingrid


----------



## ada903 (Jun 8, 2011)

A pet's love is truly unconditional, and they are true family members.  I am so sorry for your loss, and thank you for sharing.  I enjoyed reading the memories and stories everyone shared.

I am originally from eastern Europe, and the reason I hate going back to visit is the millions of stray, starved, alienated dogs and cats out in the street. I am happy to hear about the wonderful homes and love that pets have here, and I thank you for treating them like family!

You are making the right decision, and I am sorry again about your loss!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 8, 2011)

The vet called late this afternoon to say he couldn't make it and should be able to come Thurs.  So nice to have an extra day with her.

Thanks for all your messages.  They really do make a difference,

Brian


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved pets.  I know exactly what you are going through.

We lost our Oscar 2 1/2 weeks ago.  He had one seizure in April, his first.  5 weeks went by and his personality had changed for the worse.  Then he had several seizures and he was having trouble walking.  We lost him way earlier than we'd expected.  We think he was only 9.

We decided to get another companion for Abby so we adopted a 5 month old boy.  He's so smart and funny.  But a puppy is a handful.  We wanted an older dog until we met him.

I obviously mourn Oscar and I'm sure I'll always think of him but Teddy has brought laughter to our house again.

Sue


----------



## Carol C (Jun 8, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Brian,
> 
> All I can say is I'm so sorry and I can relate big time.



+ 1. I've been on that hard road...we sure do get attached to these critters, don't we? Or is it that we so rarely get to receive the kind of unconditional love that dogs bestow in abundance? Be strong, Brian, and don't be afraid to cry. Try to look forward to remembering and cherishing all the good times.


----------



## mrsstats (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  As others have said, I have been down that road.  Doesn't make it easier but know that you are not alone.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful dog and the tough decision you have to make.  We lost our beloved Toto, a Cairn Terrier, in July 2009 suddenly - he was only 11 (supposedly young for smaller breeds like him) but it was so obvious he was in pain and not enjoying life that for the best of all we had to part.  For some reason he, and our 16 year old cat Pot Roast who also had to e put to sleep when his health gave out a couple years earlier, had become my companions and friends like no others had or have since. Both hit me and the family very hard - especially Toto - and we still talk about him daily it seems. Dogs become so much a part of your life story -they help you set the time frame and places when significant things happen.  We love them for so many reasons and they return it 10 fold it seems.  Toto and his younger near twin housemate Chelsea were never happier than when I let them join me on my recliner for a nice long nap. But T had to ensure he showed Chel's who was the top dog by always finding a spot that placed him at least partially on top of her.  She would just sigh and snuggle in for the allotted time. I miss my lap mate but know we'll meet again. 

Be strong for your friend.  It is the last thing we can do for them and I'm sure we'll all meet again in spirit. Bless you and your loving pup.  You've enjoyed a long and happy life for her and she will always remember who cared for her.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian & Jeff. I am so sorry to hear this. Our pets are not just dogs or cats , but friends and like our children.  It is so so hard for us when it's time. to let them go even if in our heart we know it's the best for them.  

Hugs, Leslie


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh Brian - your dog and you - always like the same person to me. I am so sorry. Love, Ellen


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry to read about your beloved dog...


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Brian, sending you and Tandy virtual hugs.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to thank you for your messages, they really mean a lot to me.

Tandy passed away today at about 1 p.m. This picture was taken a couple of days ago.

It was at home, in my arms, and she got quite nervous when she saw the vet there. I'm bothered that she really struggled to fight off the effects of the calming injection, almost like she knew what was coming next, but she finally relaxed and 30 seconds later she passed on in my arms. She looked and felt just like she was sleeping. The house already seems empty now. 

Brian


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry.

I'm sending more hugs your way. She seemed like a great friend to you, and made an excellent avatar. I'm sure she's chasing rabbits in doggie heaven...


----------



## JanT (Jun 9, 2011)

Brian,

My heart aches today - for both you and Tandy, and for ourselves.  A year ago today we had to put our precious Spice down.  We lost her sister just 9 months earlier.  Losing both of them has been tremendously hard and at times I have felt as if I would lose my mind and wish I would so perhaps I would no longer remember the deep pain that came with their loss.  They truly were like our children and I know that is how you felt about your sweet Tandy.

Spice, too fought the calming effects of the shot that freed her from this life and it bothers me to this day.  But, I take comfort in knowing that she is with her sister, Sugar, now and that the two of them are running wild and free just waiting for us to come be with them again.  With Sugar, she was so sick and she was ready to go.  She just laid down and there was really nothing in her eyes except a deep desire to go to her eternal resting place.  It was still incredibly difficult though and I miss them both every day.

My thoughts are with you now as you mourn the loss of Tandy.  And we will keep you in our prayers for the Lord to comfort you through this terrible time. 

I found this quote after we lost Sugar and Spice and it brings some peace to me.  It is fitting for our sweet animals who have left us.

"What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word, one more touch, we may not understand why you left this earth so soon, or why you left before we were ready to say good-bye, but little by little, we begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget." --Anon.

Hugs!!!

Jan 





pwrshift said:


> View attachment 987
> 
> I want to thank you for your messages, they really mean a lot to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## heathpack (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## jd2601 (Jun 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  We had a dalmation and Tandy was certainly a beautiful dog.  This a very difficult decision.  It is a decision made for the dog and is painful for you.

Best, jd2601


----------



## kenie (Jun 9, 2011)

Best wishes Brian.

I know how it hurts to loose a best friend like Tandy.

kenie


----------



## vacationcrazy (Jun 9, 2011)

Brian,
I am so sorry for your loss.  I know exactly how you feel. We had to put our  doberman down about 5 years ago, and we had the vet also come to our house.  We knew it was time, and it made me feel better to know I was holding her when she passed and she was in her own bed.  It is one of the most difficult things to do. We love our pets like our children.  Maybe as time passes, you will consider getting another pup for a companion.  It took us a while, but we now have another dog and she is also a sweetheart.  I said I would not get another one, but I cannot see myself without a dog. They love us unconditionally.  
Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 9, 2011)

What a lovely picture of your Tandy!  She will be remembered.  

Deb


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> View attachment 987
> 
> I want to thank you for your messages, they really mean a lot to me.
> 
> ...



Brian she was a pretty girl and will be waiting for you at the bridge.  You're in my thoughts tonight and pray that your heartache will ease with time.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Max passed away this morning with his buddy by his side.



Also very sad about Max's passing; thankfully it sounds like he died in his sleep with his human best bud.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Brian, your post made me cry!   So sorry for your loss.  She sounds like she was a truly good friend.  My condolences...

Janna


----------



## Gracey (Jun 10, 2011)

Slip, my condolescences on Max also


----------



## bass (Jun 10, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your wonderful companion and family member.

Nancy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought I was going to lose our 14 year 4 month Husky/Shepard mix, named Jasmine, last night.  She was lethargic, vomited and was not herself.  This morning she did NOT take her morning cookie, which she usually pesters my husband for, until she gets it.

I was dreading coming home from work, I though she might not have made it through the day, and I felt so bad that I had meetings to make and could not take the day off and stay home with her.

However I got home and she seemed her old self.  My husband I were talking to try and figure out if our other dog, a Blue Heeler mix, Dundee, was seen eating anything last night.  Nope neither one of us saw him eating (he brings mouthfuls into the living room and eats there).  Yet his food bowl was completely empty.

Now we have trained Jasmine, our PIG of a dog, to not eat Dundee's food.  However I think she had an alzheimer moment and ate both her full bowl of food PLUS Dundee's full bowl of food.  So she really was a PIG and got sick because there was no more room in her stomach.  

Jasmine is very food motivated, but skinny as a rail because of various medical conditions (heart murmur, cushing's disease, the worst 2 of her ailments).  She was eating again today and seemed her old self when I got home.  So it looks like we might be lucky enough to have her around for a little while longer. 

Dundee is NOT at all food motivated, he is affection motivated.  He will actually leave food in front Jasmine, the go back to his bowl and get food for himself.  He does occassional give Jasmine his cookie in the morning because he just does not feel like eating it.

So I suspect Jasmine was just a PIG.  Got to love dogs and their personalities. 

I am so sorry about Tandy, because I felt exactly the same way for the last 24 hours.  Thinking that I was not ready to let Jasmine go, but at the same time, wanting to make the right decision at the right time.  Today was not the right time, but I know it is coming.  One of the reason we did get a second dog, was primarily company for the first one, and secondly so the house would not be lonely when one of them passes.

My heart goes out to you.....

a former torontoian (etobicoke)


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Brian.  
I've been crying throughout this entire thread. 
I went through this with my three elderly cats a few years ago.They gave me so many years of joy and companionship. It was devastating to lose them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess I knew it and so did she.  Jasmine waited until someone was home.

She passed away just over an hour ago.  She died in my arms on the way to the emergency vet clinic.

I will miss her so much.  My heart is broken.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Jasmine.
I know exactly what your going through.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 11, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I guess I knew it and so did she.  Jasmine waited until someone was home.
> 
> She passed away just over an hour ago.  She died in my arms on the way to the emergency vet clinic.
> 
> I will miss her so much.  My heart is broken.



I keep coming back to more sad news in this thread.  Sandy when I read your first post, it really touched me and I was wondering how Jasmine was doing.

I remember the last night my RustyMeister was here, I slept on the floor with him in his bed.  A little toy poodle who was 13 and mostly blind from cateracts, I knew I had to do the right thing for him because he too was dying before my eyes.

I have cuddled and loved all over our Miss Heidi this week, appreciating every day she has with us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2011)

I added a thumbnail of Jasmine. It is back 3 posts.


----------



## kenie (Jun 11, 2011)

My thoughts and best wishes to Sandy and everyone else who has lost a best friend.
It seems like they can read our minds at times and were always there for us when we needed to be cheered up.  
They truly are our best friends and we will always have those memories.   


kenie


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 11, 2011)

kenie said:


> My thoughts and best wishes to Sandy and everyone else who has lost a best friend.
> It seems like they can read our minds at times and were always there for us when we needed to be cheered up.
> They truly are our best friends and we will always have those memories.
> 
> ...


All so true and even for cats too.  They know too how we feel.

Sandy, so sad for you at the moment but the happy memories will stay in your heart forever and the many pictures and movie clips certainly help.

I enjoyed Brian's movie of Tandy barking and jumping up and down seeing herself and buddy outside.  They are more clever than we give them credit for.  If they only could tell us in our language so we understand them better.  They seem to read our mind.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses. I know how hard it was for me when we had to put our beloved 15 year old dog to sleep. I still think of her a lot. She will always be a part of your life, just as any beloved family member who has passed on.
Liz


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 11, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I guess I knew it and so did she.  Jasmine waited until someone was home.
> 
> She passed away just over an hour ago.  She died in my arms on the way to the emergency vet clinic.
> 
> I will miss her so much.  My heart is broken.



Still crying.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Very Sorry.*




pwrshift said:


> It won't be the same around here after that.


Sorry to read that your doggie has reached the end of the trail.  

Our emotional attachment to our family cats & dogs is real & important.  

We would be lesser beings if losing them did not break our hearts. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JanT (Jun 11, 2011)

Sandy,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Jasmine.  How heartbreaking for you and your family.  You will be in our prayers this evening and for weeks to come.  May the Lord comfort you during this really difficult time.

Please try to take some comfort in knowing that she is running with Sugar, Spice, and Tandy through the clouds of eternity.

Jan



Eli Mairs said:


> Still crying.
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 11, 2011)

Jan, you wrote about your loss so eloquently, and it made me realize, again, how much I miss our bird, who ate with us, slept with us, traveled with us. The grief is sometimes more than we feel with the loss of a relative..  The closeness is that different.  
The quote you posted is so beautiful.  Thank you. 



JanT said:


> Brian,
> 
> My heart aches today - for both you and Tandy, and for ourselves.  A year ago today we had to put our precious Spice down.  We lost her sister just 9 months earlier.  Losing both of them has been tremendously hard and at times I have felt as if I would lose my mind and wish I would so perhaps I would no longer remember the deep pain that came with their loss.  They truly were like our children and I know that is how you felt about your sweet Tandy.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 12, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> .
> We would be lesser beings if losing them did not break our hearts.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​[/FONT][/SIZE]



Thanks Alan, that is a wonderful thought that helped me and I assume all the other Tuggers going through the same grief period and loneliness I am since Thursday but each day shows some improvement mainly due to Tugger posts here.  Thank you all.

Brian


----------



## timeflies (Jun 13, 2011)

*I lost my Oscar this morning*

I lost my little Oscar this morning.  I discovered a tumor in his stomach area on Thursday.  I took him to the vet on Friday.  The doc said it was a large tumor and he would need surgery no later than monday if I decided to go that route.  He was not sick a day.  His eating habits never changed.  He was bouncy and happy every day,  He went in for surgery this morning.  The vet called me and said the tumor was being fed by the aorta and the chances of him surviving the surgery was less than 10%.  So I had her put him to sleep.  We have 6 other dogs , all of whom I love, but Oscar was mine.  He tolerated everyone else.  I rode my Harley for 3 hours this morning.  I just couldn't stop.

I'm a retired army comabt medic.  I've lost friends and loved ones throughout my life.  Somehow, this is amost harder.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 13, 2011)

So many friends losing their friends.   My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 13, 2011)

timeflies said:


> I lost my little Oscar this morning.  I discovered a tumor in his stomach area on Thursday.  I took him to the vet on Friday.  The doc said it was a large tumor and he would need surgery no later than monday if I decided to go that route.  He was not sick a day.  His eating habits never changed.  He was bouncy and happy every day,  He went in for surgery this morning.  The vet called me and said the tumor was being fed by the aorta and the chances of him surviving the surgery was less than 10%.  So I had her put him to sleep.  We have 6 other dogs , all of whom I love, but Oscar was mine.  He tolerated everyone else.  I rode my Harley for 3 hours this morning.  I just couldn't stop.
> 
> I'm a retired army comabt medic.  I've lost friends and loved ones throughout my life.  Somehow, this is amost harder.


I am so sorry as the loss is so sudden and you weren't prepared for it.       One thing is good to know that Oscar didn't feel sick if he was eating well and felt perky.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 13, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Somehow, this is amost harder.



I am so sorry, timeflies and pwrshift.  It is been very hard on me.  As I know it is for both of you.

I feel very guity that I couldn't make her last moments comfortable and calm, and instead she had to die of a heart attack, suffering in my lap, on the way to the pet emergency room.

There were no early symtoms or decline other than her refusal of a cookie.  But since she never does skip a cookie I knew something was up.

I picked her up in my arms in the pound when she was 7 weeks old, and there was just something about her.  Then she departed my life, again in my arms, over 14 years later.  She was very special.  She was cute and sweet  (not always easy for a husky/shepard mix) she was also very smart and loyal (easier for the breed mix) and really was only a two person dog. She would follow either my husband or I around.  If we were in the house one of us had to be in her sight.  She tolerated others, but she was truely "our" dog.

I randomly just break down and cry periodically through the day, I sure hope this gets easier.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 15, 2011)

timeflies and sandy, I feel for you.  Tandy passed last Thursday and unless I turn into work projects to take my mind off it, the house feels so empty now.  I know you'll feel the same, but time heals ... I guess.    Sorry you had to go through it too.

Brian


----------



## shagnut (Jun 15, 2011)

Sandy, I missed your post as I did timeflies. To both of you I send my condolences. This is so darn hard.  Hugs, shaggy


----------



## JudyH (Jun 15, 2011)

And we just lost our 16 yr old Lab tonight.  Magic was the perfect dog.  Her poor body just started falling apart badly this week and my DH and BFF took her in before I got home.  The house seems so empty.


----------



## JanT (Jun 15, 2011)

This is such a sad time for so many of you have recently lost your sweet dogs.  My heart aches and breaks for each and every one of you.  Please know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers.  It is such a difficult thing to go through.  Our pets become like our children.  My husband and I sometimes joke that we loved Sugar and Spice more than we love our human kids.  Not true, of course but the dogs sure were easier to raise.  

Time will go by and in some ways it will become easier but right now the pain of their loss is overwhelming, I know. The loss of your precious dogs will always cause an ache in your heart but slowly you will be able to remember all the joy and love they brought to you.  You will remember their little quirks and habits and it will make you smile.  But I think there will always be a bit of emptiness in our hearts and that is as it should be.  They gave us so much, it is right that we should always remember them and have a small ache in our hearts for them, don't you think?

Much love and comfort to all of you!

Jan


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 15, 2011)

I almost hated coming back to this thread, because of the sadness and grief already felt for each of you who recently lost your loving animal companions.  I sit here catching up and reading about a couple of additional pets who have crossed over the bridge.

Hugs to everyone who is hurting.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 17, 2011)

Tandy has been gone a week today. Miss her terribly. Father's Day won't be the same this year. Her ashes will be ready next week. Don't know how I'll handle that. 

Brian


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> Tandy has been gone a week today. Miss her terribly. Father's Day won't be the same this year. Her ashes will be ready next week. Don't know how I'll handle that.
> 
> Brian



I'm smiling at her picture.  I wouldn't be able to handle ashes.  Hugs to you.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 17, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> Tandy has been gone a week today. Miss her terribly. Father's Day won't be the same this year. Her ashes will be ready next week. Don't know how I'll handle that.
> 
> Brian



My treasured 14 year old Cairn Terrier Martha left us May 2. I have her ashes in a box provided by the crematory in the family room where we spend most of our time.  My children have instructions that my husband and I are also to be cremated, and our ashes mixed with hers. Then they are to be scattered in an isolated spot on the Deschutes River in Oregon where we raft and camp every year (my husband's favorite spot), which empties into the Columbia River (runs by our town), which empties into the Pacific Ocean where the beaches were Martha's and my favorite.

My vet told me he has similar plans for all his dog's ashes. Somehow, planning this has made me feel better.

My sincere sympathy to you, and all the others who have responded about losing a treasured friend.

Gayle


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, Brian.


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 17, 2011)

*With sympathy*

What pleasure and companionship our pets give us, asking so little in return.  No wonder we treasure them and miss them achingly when they're gone.  It has been two years since we lost our beloved ragdoll cat, Beau, but we're ready to adopt a new kitten to fill the void.  It seemed so unlikely that we would expose ourselves to the eventual heartache of losing another pet, but all at once it seemed right to find a new addition the household.  I hope that time comes for you as well when you will feel ready and eager for a new companion.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2011)

We have been fostering cats and dogs for an animal rescue for nearly a year.  We started when our 15 year old cocker spaniel had been going downhill for awhile.  We weren't ready to adopt a new pet yet, but fostering allowed us to enjoy and love one or a few animals without feeling guilty about trying to replace the old girl (which of course can't be done) and without that permanent commitment.

Right now we have two kittens who had been separated at 5 days when one got lost from the nest and was found and hand-raised by us, and her sibling, who was later found with the mama cat and allowed to stay with mama till she was weaned, and mama was spayed.  They were reunited at nine weeks and are best buddies.  Here are the kittens:  http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19917100
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19917157

We also have a puggle puppy who had surgery for a serious spiral fracture when she was 6 weeks old and weighed about five lbs, and then several weeks after that we also found out that she is almost totally blind.  http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19614898

The love we give to and get from these three, and the other seven we fostered before them, has helped fill the holes in our hearts from our own pets who eventually died of old age.  

I highly recommend fostering for those who lose a pet but aren't ready to make the commitment for another.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 19, 2011)

*Losng friends*

Losing my little Oscar was very hard,   I have had a tough week, as have many in this thread.  Oscar's picture is now my avatar.  Oscar was a Pekingese I rescued from a shelter 11 years ago.  Yesterday, as I was walking into Petsmart for some supplies, I noticed a rescue group that had brought several dogs available for adopton.  

I always look at the dogs, wishing I had enough room for all of them.  Then, as I was about to walk in the store, I noticed a little dog curled up asleep.  He raised his head and I saw that he was a Pekingese.  I just had to see him a little closer.  He had been dropped off at the shelter because his owner got tired of having to care for him.  He seemed so sad.  As I was looking at him, he stood up and begged.  Well, that was it, I left Petsmart with a new addition to the family.  I brought him home and our other six dogs accepted him immediately.  He will never take Oscar's place, as each dog is always unique.  I still hurt very much but what better way to honor Oscar's memory than to give another little dog a forever home.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 19, 2011)

Just changed my Avator to a heart shaped Dalmatian spot.  

Father's Day is difficult this year.

Brian


----------



## pjrose (Jun 19, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Losing my little Oscar was very hard,   I have had a tough week, as have many in this thread.  Oscar's picture is now my avatar.  Oscar was a Pekingese I rescued from a shelter 11 years ago.  Yesterday, as I was walking into Petsmart for some supplies, I noticed a rescue group that had brought several dogs available for adopton.
> 
> I always look at the dogs, wishing I had enough room for all of them.  Then, as I was about to walk in the store, I noticed a little dog curled up asleep.  He raised his head and I saw that he was a Pekingese.  I just had to see him a little closer.  He had been dropped off at the shelter because his owner got tired of having to care for him.  He seemed so sad.  As I was looking at him, he stood up and begged.  Well, that was it, I left Petsmart with a new addition to the family.  I brought him home and our other six dogs accepted him immediately.  He will never take Oscar's place, as each dog is always unique.  I still hurt very much but what better way to honor Oscar's memory than to give another little dog a forever home.



Oh, how sweet.  He was meant for you.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 19, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> Just changed my Avator to a heart shaped Dalmatian spot.
> 
> Father's Day is difficult this year.
> 
> Brian



What a wonderful picture!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 19, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Losing my little Oscar was very hard,   I have had a tough week, as have many in this thread.  Oscar's picture is now my avatar.  Oscar was a Pekingese I rescued from a shelter 11 years ago.  Yesterday, as I was walking into Petsmart for some supplies, I noticed a rescue group that had brought several dogs available for adopton.
> 
> I always look at the dogs, wishing I had enough room for all of them.  Then, as I was about to walk in the store, I noticed a little dog curled up asleep.  He raised his head and I saw that he was a Pekingese.  I just had to see him a little closer.  He had been dropped off at the shelter because his owner got tired of having to care for him.  He seemed so sad.  As I was looking at him, he stood up and begged.  Well, that was it, I left Petsmart with a new addition to the family.  I brought him home and our other six dogs accepted him immediately.  He will never take Oscar's place, as each dog is always unique.  I still hurt very much but what better way to honor Oscar's memory than to give another little dog a forever home.



Sorry about Oscar, but that's a wonderful tribute to him!
May you have many years of happiness together.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 19, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> Just changed my Avator to a heart shaped Dalmatian spot.
> 
> Father's Day is difficult this year.
> 
> Brian



Going to miss Tandy's Avatar


----------



## cindi (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry Brian.  I can hardly type for seeing through the tears.

How well I know how you are feeling.  Our dogs have a huge piece of our heart and it is torn out when they are gone.  

We have the ashes of two of our beloved dogs here at home with us.  They will be buried with us when that time comes.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Cindi and all...I picked up Tandy's ashes today and it wasn't as emotional as I thought it would be. In fact it feels good that she's back home.  

Not sure what we'll eventually do with them but probably spread them around the backyard she enjoyed for her almost 16 years.  Two weeks since her passing...it gets better every day but I have been really much more emotional about it all than I expected to be.  That's perhaps partly because I'm 99% sure she's my last best pal as I'll be too old to handle this situation in another 15 years.

Brian


----------



## pjrose (Jun 23, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> . . . I'm 99% sure she's my last best pal as I'll be too old to handle this situation in another 15 years.
> 
> Brian



That is one of the main reasons we are fostering instead of adopting another.  We can enjoy pets without the long-term commitment and eventual heartbreak.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 23, 2011)

Brian,
I know that had to be hard.  I will have to pick up Oscar's ashes in a few days.  I am dreading going back to the vet office.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 23, 2011)

pjrose said:


> That is one of the main reasons we are fostering instead of adopting another.  We can enjoy pets without the long-term commitment and eventual heartbreak.



My sister in CA does rescue too to including having taken care of a litter of lab pups (9 of them) from about the age of 6 hrs old!  She loves doing it and now has four permanent furkids . . . including one from the litter of labs.  (It was five but one had to be put down two summers ago.)

She takes in mostly big breeds so she's got a great dane, a large something mixed, a pit bull mix and the lab.  I think she once said it's close to 350 lb of dog!

They live in the high desert with a great set up for everyone.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 24, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Brian,
> I know that had to be hard.  I will have to pick up Oscar's ashes in a few days.  I am dreading going back to the vet office.



My husband picked up Jasmines ashes today.  I certainly had tears in my eyes when I read that text.  I am in MSP and I fly home today.  I am sure the ashes are going to be emotional for me.

I miss her cute face.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 25, 2011)

I get choked up everytime I look at oscars picture. I know in time I will think of the good times but for now the pain still lingers.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys were so helpful with your compassionate posts regarding the passing of Tandy, my best pal for almost 16 years, that perhaps you'd like to see a little tribute video I did in her memory.

http://www.vimeo.com/26736177

Her passing was almost 3 months ago, but we still miss her terribly.  Time heals.  Haven't decided what to do with her ashes but right now she's on my mantle.  The Breeder, shown in the video, suggested I might bury them on her farm in a Dalmatian cemetery where Tandy's mother, father, grandfather, a couple of sisters, and others are resting.  She'd have a stone made up in her name.  That's very comforting.  However its kinda nice to still have her here instead of 3 hours away.  I thought I'd spread her ashes over my backyard but when I sell the house I'd have to leave her behind.  A much more difficult decision than I imagined it would be.  Thanks again for your thoughts.

Brian


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2011)

Brian, you will never be leaving her behind.  She is not in the ashes. She is in your heart.  I know you want something to hold onto.  That is normal but she is still in your heart and always will be wherever you go.  Let her ashes rest with her canine family.  Let your heart rest knowing she is at peace.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 3, 2011)

*Brian*

Instead of "scattering" her ashes in the backyard, why not bury the urn containing the ashes, in the backyard (where she loved to play), and when (IF) you sell the house, you can take her with you???  And, as said before, she really is in your heart (and is waiting for you across the "Rainbow Bridge").

Tony


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I guess I knew it and so did she.  Jasmine waited until someone was home.
> 
> She passed away just over an hour ago.  She died in my arms on the way to the emergency vet clinic.
> 
> I will miss her so much.  My heart is broken.



It was a year ago today that I lost my previous girl.  I miss her badly.  

My heart is broken, and the year since then has actually gotten worse.


----------



## JanT (Jun 11, 2012)

Sandy,

My heart, thoughts, and prayers are with you.  I remember that you lost your sweet girl this time last year.  It is so hard, I know.  We lost one of our sweet girls this time two years ago, eight months after losing her sister.  My heart, too was broken.  I still miss them every day and you are right, too that sometimes it seems worse than when it actually happened.  But, time will help.  And perhaps getting another dog if you can.  I would suggest getting a rescue dog because so many need homes.  

Much love and hugs during this difficult time for you, my TUG friend.

Jan



Sandy Lovell said:


> It was a year ago today that I lost my previous girl.  I miss her badly.
> 
> My heart is broken, and the year since then has actually gotten worse.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sending love, Sandy - and to Brian.
Ellen


----------



## shagnut (Jun 11, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Brian,
> 
> All I can say is I'm so sorry and I can relate big time.



Me too.  Hugs, shaggy


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, hugs to Sandy, to Brian, and to all who have lost a beloved furry family member.  We all know what it's like.


----------

